# Newbie from Maryland



## countryboy88 (Oct 20, 2011)

Howdy,

Seeing as how I will be making hay for the first time next season I figured I would join the site and pick the brains of the guys and gals who have been doing this for awhile.

My name is John I am 23 years old and I am the co-owner of my family's small farm which started from a FFA project in high school. I currently raise chickens, goats, and a rabbit.

As I said before I am a complete newbie to baling my own hay but not to farming.

If anyone wants to know more about me please let me know and I will do my best to answer your questions.

John


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Where are you located in MD?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

countryboy88 said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Seeing as how I will be making hay for the first time next season I figured I would join the site and pick the brains of the guys and gals who have been doing this for awhile.
> 
> ...


Welcome John.... you have a invaluable source of instate knowledge in Barry Bowen(Freeland Haymaker) residing in your state. Get to know him....send a Private Message(PM) to him or email him by looking up his "profile" here on Haytalk.

Regards, Mike


----------



## countryboy88 (Oct 20, 2011)

Chris I am from a little town called Boonsboro.

Mike, thanks for letting me know about Barry, if I have any questions I will send him a message.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

2 Boonsboros in MD! Are you in Washington County or Caroline County?


----------



## countryboy88 (Oct 20, 2011)

Washington County between Hagerstown and Frederick


----------

